# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Chrome Extension

## Kyle123

I wrote a little Chrome extension for this site (and MrExcel), it's rough around the edges, but if anyone's interested, I'll finish it off and stick it on the Chrome store for download or on here.

*Currently it does the following:*

*Syntax highlighting for code tags (Alt + A)*



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Becomes:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


*Adds Profile info to posts to show when the user last logged in etc:*



*Adds Search options to the context menu:*

(Search both threads is a bit sketchy, but it attempts to show threads where I've posted in the same thread as the user)

*Adds a Google search bar for the forum:*

*Results*


*Adds a quick preview (the full first post of the thread) to the search results:*

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I would like to see the number of rep count in that area (Like the last activity shown in your above post).  If you add it then surely I am interested to apply it in my chrome browser  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

The rep count of the thread starter?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

For everyone  :Wink: 

Like the *Posts Count* I am interested to see the reputation points of every members near the post count.

----------


## Kyle123

The reputation's already there with the green bars?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> The reputation's already there with the green bars?



Yes, but it does not help us when we exhausted 11 bars to identify the actual reputation count (Difference)  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

You can't do that as it's not available manually - unless it is, in that case where is it?

This extension can't do anything that can't be done manually

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> You can't do that as it's not available manually - unless it is, in that case where is it?  This extension can't do anything that can't be done manually



Yes, I understand the pain in arriving it.  It is there in our User CP but not commonly visible for all.

I thought about it after posting the request  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyle123

I've attached just the syntax highlighter part of the above.

This is an unpacked extension - so installation is a bit faffy.

1. Download the Zip file and unzip it somewhere safe
2. Settings > Extensions 
3. Tick the Developer Mode Tickbox
4. Load unpacked extension
5. Find the unzipped file, hit ok

To syntax highlight put your code in the normal reply box, highlight it and press alt + a.

This will add the bbcode colourings. 

To customize colours, in background.js, change the following to any bbcode colour you wish:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


If there are any keywords I've missed, they can be added to the keywords array:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Key bindings can be changed on line 28:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


map[65] and map[18] relate to 'a' and 'alt' respectively - they're just char codes http://www.cambiaresearch.com/articl...odes-key-codes

Shortcomings:
Since this is regex based there are some scenarios that result in incorrect highlighting
1. It's assumed that anything that is immediately followed by and open parentheses is a function call, array references and function calls cannot be distinguished.
2. Comments can sometimes be parsed incorrectly
3. Probably loads of others that I haven't noticed  :Wink:  and haven't been bothered enough to fix


P.S I've stuck this on the Chrome webstore here https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...nacjapndgmjdoe

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I've attached just the syntax highlighter part of the above.
> This is an unpacked extension - so installation is a bit faffy.
> 1. Download the Zip file and unzip it somewhere safe
> 2. Settings > Extensions 
> 3. Tick the Developer Mode Tickbox
> 4. Load unpacked extension
> 5. Find the unzipped file, hit ok
> To syntax highlight put your code in the normal reply box, highlight it and press alt + a.
> This will add the bbcode colourings. 
> .........



.
. Great Kyle, I was hoping you might share your " getting Pretty Colors" method..
. I have ( I think ) downloaded and unzipped the File you attatched in the last Post, Post #9
.
.... But I cannot find 

2. Settings > Extensions 

... are you talking about The Settings at the top of the ExcelForum Page, second from left?
.-  I am looking in there and cannot find an Extensions

. Thanks, 
Alan

----------


## Kyle123

No, I'm talking about settings in the Chrome menu  :Smilie: 

would be much easier to just install it from the Chrome store though

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi...




> No, I'm talking about settings in the Chrome menu ....would be much easier to just install it from the Chrome store though



.. Hmm.  I cannot find thouse settings in the Chrome menu unfortunately.. :Frown:   -  maybe as I am looking in a German version….)

. However I did then click this Chrome Webstore link you gave in Post # 9...
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...nacjapndgmjdoe
and then hit top right in Google Browser and selected something like 
Add In
 on the Window that came up.
.
.  Then I appear to “have it” . - I can see that if  I click top right again in Google Browser and select something like

>>> Tools 
>>> Enhancements
.
.   -   Then I see it described ( and a box is checked )  
( Also I have a new icon second from top right in the Google Browser
…  Then I paste a code in the Forum Editor in the normal way..
. then
.   > Highlight the code.   
.   > Hit Alt a    ( or   Alt + A )

…… and A pretty color BBCode is Generated in that editor Window.. Great!!

.. I am not quite sure what the different color format means yet. 
. But it is pretty, and I guess I will figure out some Day the logic to why you include the extra cyan color to the normal Green Blue and *black.*

.Thanks a lot Kyle for sharing that
Alan
.......................................................................................
Normal Colors:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Kyle Colors:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

Cyan is meant to be functions, but as your post aptly demonstrates, it's a bit funky  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .., but as your post aptly demonstrates, it's a bit funky



.. yep!    :Smilie:   :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Alan
P.s
. Just tried a "real life" Post here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4172568

.. A lot of your pretty colours come out Black... maybe my long codes or old Computer or something else at my "End"

----------


## Kyle123

I've updated the extension to fix a few oddities and to allow users to change the default colours. There's now an options page, accessed through the extension (where it's turned on and off in settings) to allow changing colours. This should roll out in the next few hours, but it's possible to force an update by ticking "developer mode" and then clicking "update extensions now".

Fixes include:
 - A bug what wasn't parsing comments properly where the only thing on the line is an apostrophe
 - Comments initiated with Rem are now treated the same as those with an apostrophe

With regards to your specific issue Alan, it was a combination of point 1 and a spurious quotation mark in one of your comments - it only had an opening mark and no closing pair so was fouling the regular expression. I haven't fixed it, it would take a lot of work and is unlikely to be a common scenario.

The line in question is: 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and the offender is after "2row".

Removing this results in:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Kyle




> I've updated the extension to fix a few oddities and to allow users to change the default colours. …
> …..



.  Thanks very much for playing some more with your Tool, improving it and



> your specific issue Alan, it ….a spurious quotation mark in one of your comments ……. I haven't fixed it, it would take a lot of work



thanks for playing further with mine and coming on to my Offending Bit. ( It is probably good in that respect keeping your tool as it is – shows up my miss Comings, and encourages me to get better! )

Alan.

P.s. 1




> … Fixes include:
>  - A bug what wasn't parsing comments properly where the only thing on the line is an apostrophe



… I noticed my comments sometimes black with the other BB Code Generator I use when only thing on the line was an apostrophe, so nice you caught that one with your Tool

P.s. 2 You said cyan was Functions?   Is it also Objects, Properties, sometimes…   and Arrays.. but not other variables ,   -- Or is it sort of just a bit of things sometimes, like you said “ A bit Funky still“  
( I guess you will play a bit more with your tool when you have time, but I am very glad to  use it now, much quicker than my Method. Thanks again for your effort. )

----------


## Kyle123

It's because it uses regex to guess what things are. It assumes that anything immediately followed by an open parentheses is a function. The problem is that there's no way without parsing the language fully to distinguish:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


When relying on pattern matching they're identical. So Arrays & Collections etc will get caught up in this as well. Nothing I can do about it though really!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Kyle,




> .... Nothing I can do about it though really!



.. Tool is working as it is great for me and already saved me time in posting some big codes compared to my method. 
.  Colours seem to be workong fine now by me.... ( The update occurs automatically with this "Chrome Extension Thingy" - right ? - As always Google Chrome jumps in, takes over  and does what it wants!..)  ..... Silly question I suppose... But I don't suppose you can get this tool to work in Internet Explorer. ? )

Thanks again

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

Yep, should do.

Re Internet Explorer, no. You can't have extensions in IE, there's a possibility for Edge on win 10 moving forwards - MS have said they'll support extensions but not yet. 
Re Firefox, not right now, but possibly soon, FF extensions are horrible, but they've announced they're changing them to be more chrome like and the general consensus is that the same code that used for Chrome will pretty much just work, so it may be no problem at all

P.S thanks for the rep, your comment made me laugh

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> .......Yep, should do.
> Re Internet Explorer, ........



Thanks kyle

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi,

.  just some very minor feedback…

. 1 ) I have successfully installed on a few computers now. Working great still
. I noticed the link sometimes went somewhere strange. I think it happens a lot at Excel Forum that the link does not always copy too well.
. – this is where the link sometimes took me (If it works!!)
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps
.. and I could not find the App there, just a few million others!!!!!
.  I put the correct link on a Tiny Link…  ( seems a bit more reliable to paste a Tiny link in a Excel Forum Thread.., *usually*…).but for some weird reason it copied the above link again, or randomly sent me to some site advertising stuff.  - Big Brother Google “doing what it wants again” I suppose….

.  However by some playing around,  ( typing parts of the link in manually etc. ) I think I got a Tiny link to work….  Maybe if anyone experiences problems getting to the Extension with the Link then maybe here could be another try
http://tinyurl.com/o9uhapu


. 2)  It works consistently for me at Excel Forum and Mr Excel Forum
.  but does not at Excel Fox, even though the Forum Software appears identical. Not important. Just thought I would mention it in passing. ( I tried all the different settings  ………

. 3) …….I found I at Mr Excel I had to change my settings…..

>>>>>settings

>>>>>>general settings

select Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls ( Default is Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing )

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

I've never used Excel fox so I've not enabled it there, there's no real reason it shouldn't work - or at OzGrid or at Code Cage, I'll test and enable it if it's working well enough

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I've never used Excel fox so I've not enabled it there, there's no real reason it shouldn't work - or at OzGrid or at Code Cage, I'll test and enable it if it's working well enough



..   If you could enable it at Excel Fox it would be nice as I am posting a bit there in the next few days. ( I will try it out and let you know how your extension comes out there...)
.    But no rush, when you get a mo..
Thanks
Alan

----------


## Kyle123

Seems to work fine at Excelfox (and ozGrid with the standard editor), I've put it on GitHub here https://github.com/Kyle123/vBulletin-Syntax-Highlighter

I'll update the extension in the store

----------


## Kyle123

I've updated in the store

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Thanks again for making your  Tool Public and so accesable to everyone
Alan

----------


## alansidman

Kyle
I have installed from the Chrome Store, Updated as Developer.  Saved changed colors in the options.  When tested in the test environment here, it appears that no change to the colors in my simple code.  Your thoughts?  Can't seem to get the profile items to appear either.  Do I need to do anything other than enable in Chrome?  Icon is on my Task Bar.  Using Win10 64 Bit, Excel 2013 32 Bit.  Great Idea.  Hope I can get it to work.

Alan

EDIT:  Think I may have missed the Alt +A part.  Will retry.

----------


## Kyle123

I chopped out all the profile stuff, it's simply the syntax highlighting now.

To add the syntax highlighting, select the code and hit Alt+a

----------


## alansidman

Thanks.  Just saw the Alt +a part of the process.

EDIT:  Got it working.  Thank you.  Great Addition to this and Mr. E's forum.

----------


## Kyle123

glad you got it sorted!

----------


## Kyle123

I've updated the extension to add syntax highlighting to 3rd party code. This means that any code on any of the supported forums (posted by anyone) now has syntax highlighting visible to you, it looks like this:



This can be turned off in the options

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I've updated the extension to add syntax highlighting ......s



  Wow, your extension is getting bigger all the time. I can hardly keep up with it.( Shame the Line numbers do not copy with the code ( I can do it in a long winded way copying into excel , adding a number column…… but it is a bit of a pain  
.2)   http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4176088
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4176080

...   But I guess there is a lot more to this new bit than just the line numbers..

----------


## Kyle123

Hmm, that's quite difficult actually I reckon and since most people don't use line numbers because they're a pain in the **** I'm tempted not to fix it  :Wink:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Nice Initiative and I tried to get it work in my system but unfortunately it's not working for me. Not sure what's wrong happening at my end.
I added the plugin in my chrome and when I view the code section it is not showing the code as per the plugin.
Attaching the screenshots for your easy reference.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Also I am using proxy to view the excel forum sites.  Because all the coding websites are blocked by my company firewall.

Proxy may be the root cause?

----------


## Kyle123

You don't appear to be accessing excel forum directly - I'm not sure what you're doing but you have a really strange web address.

Chrome protects your security by requiring extensions to explicitly state which sites they should work on (assuming they shouldn't work everywhere), this means that in the case the extension will only activate when accessing the site directly.

Are you accessing through a web based proxy?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> You don't appear to be accessing excel forum directly - I'm not sure what you're doing but you have a really strange web address.Are you accessing through a web based proxy?



Yes, exactly.  

This is the actual webaddress of the proxy.

https://incloak.com/

After entering the desired weburl it will generate a new proxy address like the one which I shown in my screenshot.

----------


## Kyle123

Hmmm, I'd thought of a way this could work, but I've just tried it and it doesn't.

My idea was to simply activate the extension for all sites, then detect whether it was one of the applicable forums from the source code of the page and take the appropriate action. This shouldn't (in theory at least) be too difficult, however the proxy messes with the source code of the site too much for it to be a viable option.

There may be a possible way around where I enable the extension for any vBulletin sites accessed through that particular proxy - but I suspect that there'll be some side effects so I'll need to do a lot of testing, I'll keep you posted!

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for considering my issue.

No issue take your time I will wait for it because I like the way your plugin shows the VB(A) codes  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

I've created a beta for use with incloak if you wouldn't mind testing.

Some caveats: This only works through incloak as it assumes that "wbprx" will be part of the urlSince I can't come up with a good stable way of identifying the correct sites from the page source code, the extension will activate for all vBulletin sites when accessed through the incloak proxy (this has no effect on direct visits)
The test package can be found here:
https://github.com/Kyle123/vBulletin...y-availability

To use, hit the "Download Zip", unzip the file and save it somewhere.

Go to the Chrome Extensions page and disable the current syntax highlighter extension

Tick "Developer Mode"

Press "Load unpacked Extension..."

Navigate to the folder where you saved the unpacked zip file and select it

You should now have the extension loaded, give it a try and let me know how you get on.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Sixthsense ( and kyle ),
.    This “proxy web site” Thing was new to me and sounded like something neat to try. …
…  so I Googled and tried the first free site I came across:
http://www.german-webproxy.de/
…   put in the Excel forum URL, 
http://www.excelforum.com/
..   and here I am !!

.. I tried a code here in the test forum here: 
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...n-a-proxy.html

.. and I still get the pretty colours….. so maybe it is “proxy web site” dependant?

Alan

P.s. For fun I checked the Personal Highlighting option also whilst accessing in through this “proxy web site” thing and it works as well ( sometimes have to wait a bit and refresh a few times before it comes up after checking it.. )

P.s.2. I wonder if there are additional security aspects of using a “proxy web site” thing? If you  log in , as I had to use the test Are Sub Forum, than do the people at the “proxy web site” get to see your password??? So maybe you should just lurk without logging in.. ( But then of course you cannot see codes if you are not logged in )

----------


## Kyle123

> I wonder if there are additional security aspects of using a “proxy web site” thing? If you log in , as I had to use the test Are Sub Forum, than do the people at the “proxy web site” get to see your password???



Yes, they get to see everything you send and receive from that site. It's what's typically referred to in security as "Man in the Middle" (MITM) (attack when used maliciously)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Edit @ Sixthsense: I just tried the same experiment with your proxy web site
https://incloak.com/
…. And I still see all the Kyles pretty extension stuff..

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Yes, they get to see everything you send and receive from that site. It's what's typically referred to in security as "Man in the Middle" (MITM) (attack when used maliciously)



.. so would you advise only using if you have to, as Sixthsense appears to need to

----------


## Kyle123

I don't, and I don't when I try through the german proxy (without using the updated plugin). To be honest, I've absolutely no idea how it's working for you - it really shouldn't be  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

Needs must, one should just be aware of the implications. It's only slightly worse than accessing the forum from a coffee shop (shared wifi) as the forum doesn't use ssl

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Needs must, one should just be aware of the implications. It's only slightly worse than accessing the forum from a coffee shop (shared wifi) as the forum doesn't use ssl



.. Ok, thanks. Strange the colors work for me with the proxy sites.  . 


 As I logged in , do you think it could be wise for me to change my log in password now so the "Middle men" don't have it.

----------


## Kyle123

yup - I would

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ...... do you think it could be wise for me to change my log in password now so the "Middle men" don't have it.







> yup -



.. done..
………………………………..

.  I hope Sixthsense gets to be able to access your colorful extension, as I seem privileged enough to do, even by proxy. 
Alan

@ Sixthsense
Good luck, the end result is worth the effort, IMO.
….
Alan

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> I've created a beta for use with incloak if you wouldn't mind testing.



I tried to download the Plugin but the networking persons blocked most of the web pages so unable to download your file directly.

After that used another proxy to download your file and saved it in my system.

But unfortunately I cannot able to load the plugin in the developer section and it's throwing error message while adding the unpacked file.

Please check the attached screenshot and please suggest what I am missing?

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Hi Alan,

I don't know how its working for you  :Confused: 

I can't avoid proxy websites since 95% of the websites are blocked by the company firewall so I need to use proxy for accessing the websites.

As described by Kyle you should be more careful while using proxy websites.  They steal everything which resides in your browser even they can able to access your another tab web page also.

Doing fund transfer by keeping a proxy site it one tab and the banking site in another tab is a real foolish thing, so careful usage is required while using proxy websites.

There is thousandS of proxy sites are available in online I tried almost 400 to 500.  But our network persons blocked all the proxy and with the help of SonicWall protection and now I am having 2 working proxies in my hand to view the websites.  Even they block these two also in future based on the activity / number of visits to webpages history.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ...... To be honest, I've absolutely no idea how it's working for you - it really shouldn't be



.. just then one last input from me out of interest   
Here the two addresses I get when I use the two proxy web site things for the Excel Forum Home page (  http://www.excelforum.com/
   )
German one
http://www.german-webproxy.de/index....vbS8%3D&hl=2ed
(try to give in Text form so drop the http and colon bit at the start bit
//www.german-webproxy.de/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5leGNlbGZvcnVtLmNvbS8%3D&hl=2ed   )
Sixthsense one
http://alu5.wlsgnjeqysnk.qjtv.e.s48.en.wbprx.com/ 
(try to give in text form so drop the http and colon bit at the start bit
//alu5.wlsgnjeqysnk.qjtv.e.s48.en.wbprx.com/   )

P.s.   @ Sixthsense:
Be aware it is the time of the day when Excel Forum often plays up and access to the site can be difficult.
Good luck. Hope you get it sorted. Leave you guys to it.
Alan

----------


## Kyle123

Next folder down:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> Next folder down:



Yeah!!! It's working now...  :Smilie:   :Wink:   :Smilie: 

Thanks a lot for your support in getting it sorted for me  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Sixthsense



> As described by Kyle you should be more careful while using proxy websites…...



.  Thanks for taking the time to reply to me with some extra info. Sorry if I cluttered the Thread up as you and Kyle were sorting the problem out. 


……………………………..




> ….
> I don't know how its working for you …….



  .  Maybe there is something unusual or different in the links I obtained with your and my proxy which I gave in Post # 52. Perhaps in the future if you have problems maybe you could compare with your obtained proxy link. I sometimes find my old / unconventional mixture of computer stuff / browsers etc. makes things work that shouldn’t.
………………………………

*.  Glad to see you have now got Kyle’s extension in your hands. He does have a nice Tool there. * 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@Kyle

Hi kyle,
.  just noticed you extension is not coming up for me at excelfox. It worked there great before?
.  
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f17/co...1901/#post9503
.
.  did you change anything or must I refresh my google somehow?  . 

.   It is still working great here

http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...l#post4191260l

Alan

P.s. I did not reply in your new Thread so as not to clutter it

----------


## Kyle123

I haven't changed anything. Are you using the beta extension, or the extension from the Chrome store?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> I haven't changed anything. Are you using the beta extension, or the extension from the Chrome store?



I have never changed anything, so i am not sure which one I am using

I never tried the bete extension thing.

So i was assuming I am using the "standard"

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

What explicitly isn't working? I can't see any issues

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> What explicitly isn't working? I can't see any issues



simply that nothing happens when I do the usual of highlighting the code and Hiting Alt A

( The same works fine here )

----------


## Kyle123

Are you using a proxy?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Are you using a proxy?



No   - Just my normal Google Chrome direct

(--- I see it works for you at Excelfox  - I see you just tried --)

----------


## Kyle123

Which editor are you using?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Which editor are you using?



Sorry don't quite understand that....

.. Initially i did a normal reply ( in Google Chrome ) ( in the thread you just tried at excel fox )..., pasted the code in  , highlighted and tried Alt A


....  I just went back to the Thread post before the one you did at Excelfox, tried edit post.. then tried highlighting the code and did the Alt A bit again... still nothing happened

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Which editor are you using?



ahh, I think i understand now......  wait i check that

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Which editor are you using?







> ahh, I think i understand now......  wait i check that



…………………………

..OK I really should have checked that ( Again – I did checked that extensively in all forums before and even helped others having the same problem….… ) 
…When I first tried some time ago I thought I had seen that at Mr excel I must change my default
From: 

*General Settings
Message Editor Interface
 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing*

To:

*General Settings
Message Editor Interface
Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls*

..I thought i had tried the same at excel fox....  and thought it made no difference  --  ..
.  so I tried again just now....

.   It works now with  Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls  . Very sorry to trouble you.. maybe I initially did not check that right. 

Thanks again...
Alan

P.s. As this appears now to be the case in these two Forums ( MrExcel and excelfox )..   maybe it would be useful for you to make that note somewhere of the editor issue. ( assuming you haven’t already and i was too stupid to see it ! )
. As far as i am aware the the Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing is the default 

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

Hmm I thought I had somewhere, I've certainly made a note of it on github as an issue to look into

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hmm I thought I had somewhere, I've certainly made a note of it on github as an issue to look into



.. you probably did -  I have told others of this point more often than I can remember – ( problem  does not come up at Excel Forum as there is no “Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing” ( as far as I know – I ‘aint got it anyways ) )  
  (.   For me it makes things a bit trickier—as   I have discovered that strange quirk of pasting with right mouse click rather than Ctrl V which maintains pretty color formats in IE 9 but only with “Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing”…. 

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f17/ed...ing-test-2041/
… ) .. but that is no great issue, probably soon IE 9 will not work anymore and that “trick” will be lost…. )

Thanks again for supporting your Tool.... keeping it up for us  and being able for us to get hold of by various ways

----------


## Gregor y

multi-line comments?

maybe:


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

Hi Gregory, I'm confused VBA doesn't have multiline comments

----------


## Kyle123

Or is this an improvement on /'.+*$/mg ?

----------


## Gregor y

sorry, example of "line-continued comment"




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

Ah gotcha cheers, didn't know you could do that

----------


## Gregor y

actually looks like this pattern will match all of the types, but probably has issues with: msgbox("I don't know")



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



matches to



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Gregor y

shoulda fiddled with it some more before i posted, here you go



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



should work fine with



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Gregor y

One more even though we’re wandering in to the realm of ridiculousness, …



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

Thanks, almost there, I need to fiddle a bit more I think

----------


## Gregor y

could be:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



since both comments and strings have the same color.

----------


## Gregor y

you may want to do:


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.[/code]";[/noparse]
```






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Gregor y

I can get the highlight to work, but I can't seem to change the color. Does anyone know if it's possible to change the highlight's color, or maybe a different way to color the background of the text?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Hi kyle, 
HowÂs it going?*
-....

This extension of yours is still very useful to me
It is really convenient, - once ÂthereÂ , it is as easy to use as code tags Â Instead of hitting the 
*#*
Icon, you simply hit
*Alt+A*

But yours as the advantage of the pretty colours, which in addition you can custom ..
*Great !!* Thanks again for making your extension Public and showing us how to get it up.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Wink: 

_.........

The only thing about of it is that you are limited to using it in Google Chrome. 
I was just wondering if there was a chance of having an Add-in version some time in the Future, or even better, I would find a Âstand alone codeÂ even better.
I did that for the various  BBCode Spreadsheet Screenshot  Table Generators. I have most of them in a Code version now
https://app.box.com/s/zhz7awdag4nl1zs6564s9zzcwp50e4w9

Today I tried to do that with the MrExcel VB HTML and BB Code Generator 
I went mad!! It is a nightmare. So many weird things going on , including by opening and closing files , including strange crashes and things vanishing or going invisible that I got a real Pane in the Brain, trying to figure out all the .Code Pain bits. It is a real 
*VBA.Code.Brain.Pain = ÂImpossible to Explain, Wonky StuffÂ*   Lol...

The best that I could do was modify the Add-In a bit..
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4420197

_............

Not too important, I just thought I would ask in Passing


Thanks,
*Alan*

----------

